# Preview of Windows 8



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Microsoft released a video showing what Windows 8 will look like... and it looks a lot like Windows Phone 7! I think it will work nicely if I'm using a computer with a touchscreen, but it seems like it would slow down my everyday use with a mouse. What do you think?

Check it out:


----------



## bluraycus (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't know if I'm gonna like but who know until you actually try it.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Not too sure myself, How much are touch Screen Monitors? But it does look interesting. Guess we have to wait for more news.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Already!

What happen to Windows 7?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I am only just getting to grips with Windows 7 lol 
I dont need another upgrade


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Looks like M$ wants us to Buy a new OS and Office about every 3 years now.
Blamer is not as rich as Gates yet.

You touch my screen .. And I'll break your fingers


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Well I am in the middle of a new build, I would be willing to buy a touchscreen monitor, but I don't want to scrap a new build just to use Windows 8. I can deal with the touch screen but not too thrilled if I HAVE TO USE the onscreen keyboard.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> I am only just getting to grips with Windows 7 lol
> I dont need another upgrade


Agreed.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Blackmirror said:


> I am only just getting to grips with Windows 7 lol
> I dont need another upgrade


:up:


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Watching the video I got the impression that they want to fight Chrome OS on their own ground, emphasizing web technologies internet services, while still providing an offline computer system too. On one level that does make a lot of sense. Even so the truth of the matter, given away right at the end of the video, is that it's largely a change of interface rather than anything more fundamental.


----------



## Mithost (Dec 23, 2010)

I hope there will be a better system for keyboard/mouse, such as on-keyboard buttons that will do things that look MUCH easier on the touchscreen. Right now, it doesn't look like I would run to a store and get it.


----------



## getsugatenso (Dec 20, 2008)

i dont think it will be a new windows, it seem unlikely... granted, balmer blurted it out when he wasnt supposed to, but i think it'd just be a tablet OS, UNLESS the whole thing he's showing off is something like a windows media center application, which is what it look like a replacement for to me...


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

It looks like a completely new interface, but I don't think the world is ready for a completely touch-oriented interface. At least I know I'm not, I'd take my mouse and keyboard over touch any day.


----------



## getsugatenso (Dec 20, 2008)

at 3:06 the screen comes back to what seems to be windows 7, maybe it's an application to make it easier to use windows ~ for the computer illiterate/those who cant be bothered to learn how to use a computer


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't have a touch screen at work and I don't see my employer giving me one anytime soon. I don't see how Windows Live, the Weather, pictures and movies, Store, X-Box, and My Investments would be useful at work either. I also think I am not going to like large tiles where only 9-12 fit on the screen at one time. Hopefully the screen can be customized or it isn't going to fly in the workplace.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Looks trendy with a lot of whiz bang features that look cool in TV shows and movies but wind up as bloat because they aren't practical for every day usage on a pc.
Like the keyboard. Unless the touch screen is near horizontal on a desk, typing is going to be difficult.
Filling up the screen of the typical desktop monitor with tiles seems a waste of space that could be better used.

I would want to hear that there is an option to change the desktop back to at least the appearance of win7. 
And I don't like it that much compared to win2k.


But.......
My main interest in any new Windows version is security.
Win7 seems an improvement over the past in that regard.....what does win8 have to offer is my interest.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

There will be an option to slide up the new interface and you will see the classic interface that will allow you to use the mouse.


----------



## Heddy123 (Mar 21, 2011)

Gahh!
It looks like a tablet OS. I think it would be extremely impractical with a mouse and keyboard.
It looks like they want to go away from the good thing that Windows was, essentially icons on a desktop like a well organised desk, with windows that pop up and that I can control. I would not buy this on a Tower or Notebook pc. If they plan to make all new computers pre-installed with _that_ on it, I'll go with mac and linux, thanks very much!


----------

